# Masters racing



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone else interested in trying to help get some more races with classes included for older competators hearabouts? .In the NW, after around 50, you are almost totally S.O.L. if you want to keep racing without giving away 15 years to the other racers. There are few events here for us. OBRA has the one Championship RR and that is just about it. Most other event's classing rules "let" us older racers run against the 35+ Masters...Some of you 'younger' masters guys ought to think about this, too, because you *will* be getting older soon. Are you ready to hang up your shorts yet? Or to only be able to race with guys who're half your age?
Other regions DO pull off more races with classes for Masters. Most events break age graded classes down into 5-yr. age groups. Usually, race-groups are staged in running order just behind the start line, then sent off at quite short intervals, with the understanding that you don't "use" riders outside of your category for help during a race. Organizers might need one extra volunteer to "pre-stage" a few extra racer groups, but that's about all. Sometimes the age groups are combined (but scored seperatly) if the entry numbers are very low. It can't be too much more trouble for organizers to have a few more age categories out on the course just after the regular Masters, or wherever they decide to put us 'oldsters". Typically, a start sequence might go something likethis: 8:45 "regular" USCF Masters start. ..9:00am 50-55 masters, start. 9:00:30 56-60 masters, start. 9:01 61-65 start..etc..30 second intervals. Some age group races I've done have age specific numbers for each group, some use small ribbons of different colors for different ages, some just let you mark your own oponents and remember them..
We older racers need to let the local Pac NW race organizers know we are still interested in racing, If we don't ask, and perhaps offer to help get this going here in the northwest, we will have to keep going off to California, Arizona, Utah, etc in order to find races where we can compete with others near our own age. As we 'boomers" get older, we'll probably need to speak up to let it be known that we'd still like to race, even if we are gray, bald, etc.
If anyone is interested in further discussing this topic off the Forum, please feel free to email me direct. Come on, I know you're out there...There were close to 40 riders my age at the Huntsman races in Utah last fall..some of you from around here..
Comments? Don Hanson (62 yr old Master) from Lyle, Washington, etc.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Anyone else interested in trying to help get some more races with classes included for older competators hearabouts? .In the NW, after around 50, you are almost totally S.O.L. if you want to keep racing without giving away 15 years to the other racers. There are few events here for us. OBRA has the one Championship RR and that is just about it. Most other event's classing rules "let" us older racers run against the 35+ Masters...Some of you 'younger' masters guys ought to think about this, too, because you *will* be getting older soon. Are you ready to hang up your shorts yet? Or to only be able to race with guys who're half your age?
> Other regions DO pull off more races with classes for Masters. Most events break age graded classes down into 5-yr. age groups. Usually, race-groups are staged in running order just behind the start line, then sent off at quite short intervals, with the understanding that you don't "use" riders outside of your category for help during a race. Organizers might need one extra volunteer to "pre-stage" a few extra racer groups, but that's about all. Sometimes the age groups are combined (but scored seperatly) if the entry numbers are very low. It can't be too much more trouble for organizers to have a few more age categories out on the course just after the regular Masters, or wherever they decide to put us 'oldsters". Typically, a start sequence might go something likethis: 8:45 "regular" USCF Masters start. ..9:00am 50-55 masters, start. 9:00:30 56-60 masters, start. 9:01 61-65 start..etc..30 second intervals. Some age group races I've done have age specific numbers for each group, some use small ribbons of different colors for different ages, some just let you mark your own oponents and remember them..
> We older racers need to let the local Pac NW race organizers know we are still interested in racing, If we don't ask, and perhaps offer to help get this going here in the northwest, we will have to keep going off to California, Arizona, Utah, etc in order to find races where we can compete with others near our own age. As we 'boomers" get older, we'll probably need to speak up to let it be known that we'd still like to race, even if we are gray, bald, etc.
> If anyone is interested in further discussing this topic off the Forum, please feel free to email me direct. Come on, I know you're out there...There were close to 40 riders my age at the Huntsman races in Utah last fall..some of you from around here..
> Comments? Don Hanson (62 yr old Master) from Lyle, Washington, etc.


Many of our local races are sanctioned by American Bicycles Racing and we even have an 80+ catagory. Because of ABR, the number of races in the area has really increased in the last 5 years since I started. Same number (or less) USCF races, but way more races. Maybe OBRA is also getting to big to care about those who are not either future or past pros. Look for organizers willing to do smaller events with more of a "grass roots" vision of bike racing. - TF


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Right, Mr. TT..Too bad the ABR is not around here, too.*

I see from your 'profile' that you are somewhere near Chicago. As mentioned in the first post of this thread, many areas other than the Pac NW DO seem to have plenty of equitable competative racing for older Masters, but here? We (the 45+ crowd) seem to be forgotten, or perhaps just not yet thought of. Come on all you Old Farts.".the squeeky wheel get the Triflow..".
OBRA isn't 'arrogant' or snooty by any means. They are dedicated cyclists and support the mainstream race scene here in the northwest very well, indeed. They don't intentionally blow us older racers off, they just haven't probably seen or heard much interest from us. If we speak up, perhaps we'll get at least a few more opportunities to race "locally" At least OBRA (presently) offers us classes at their State RR and sanctions a bunch of hillclimbs and TTs with older classing.
I've written to the WSBRA asking them to consider 'putting something in for ' older masters racers, but that org. didn't seem too receptive. Perhaps a few more contacts from others might show them the interest is here (if it IS here) The gist of the response I got from (WSBRA) was that they "already offered 3 masters classes ". I know, organizing races is a tedious and largely thankless task, and at least I got a response to my query. stating basiclly that the interest didn't warrant the extra effort to give us old racers any events here... But, of course, if you are a NW master racer who IS older, you've probably already given up on Washington State's classing and usually just go elsewhere to race. If you aren't a 35-50 yr old ex-cat 1,2.or 3 here in Wa., you can expect to see a few of them (breifly, even in the D-masters class) leaving you in the dust at any Masters race in this state. So, for other than that kinda "racing", we have to travel, though there currently IS the State Games cycling event, near Olympia, which does give us a chance for one day of wheel to wheel racing here in the home state. Perhaps if they (WSBRA and/or your local bike clubs) got a few more requests to modify their class structure to include competative classes for over 45 yr olds, like is done elsewhere, we'd possibly get some good racing without going to other states(or Canada) to find it.
Write to your clubs and bike racing orgs..As you get older and slower, *you* may want to keep racing, too. But when the only "racing" offered is a few states away..it becomes difficult to keep motivated. 
In the mean time, for me, it's off to one of the few "local"events offered this season with an age specific format..OUCH's Larch Mt. TT/hillclimb this Sunday, OBRA sanctioned near Gresham, Or. Not a race, but at least they'll score us against others near our own age..
ciao, Don Hanson
Don Hanson


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Don cant agree with you more. I have taken a look around and dont see much out there for 50+ riders in Washington. As far as I can see the highest age group is 45+. I saw one race recently where the highest age group was 35+. I saw a guy who is pretty fast at 58 finish next to last. I am sure I would have been last. 

The mountain bike race series has 50+ and a Sport and Expert field. The top two guys in Sport just turned 50 and I havent beaten either of them yet. The Mount Baker Hill Climb and the Washington State Hill both have 50+ categories. I would like to recommend the Mt Baker Hill Climb but it was poorly organized last year. Anyway I am thinking of those two and that will be my only "road races" I guess. 

Arizona is kind of nice because they do breakdown all the way to 60+ for some of their races. Hope you have been have some good spring riding. Its been windy here as usual.
Keith


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

*Washington State Senior Games*

Be sure to check out the Washington State Senior Games July 30 in Lacey.
There are age classes for 50 and up, no one younger. 
There will be 5km and 10 km time trials, a 40km road race, and a 40 minute criterium.


----------

